

Box, Dropbox and Hightail Pivot to New Business Models - metermaid
http://www.nytimes.com/2014/08/25/technology/box-dropbox-and-hightail-pivot-to-new-business-models.html

======
kiyoto
In the case of Dropbox, 4 months ago, I speculated about the motivations
behind the Carousel product:
[http://kiyototamura.tumblr.com/post/82662241570/dropboxs-
car...](http://kiyototamura.tumblr.com/post/82662241570/dropboxs-carousel-is-
different)

While Carousel itself is considered to be a flop by some
([http://techcrunch.com/2014/08/04/why-standalone-apps-are-
sup...](http://techcrunch.com/2014/08/04/why-standalone-apps-are-supposed-to-
fail/)), I think the overall strategy seems correct, or at least, less wrong:
go up the application stack based on their strong user base in the data
storage layer.

